# What do you use for spices?



## TAG (Nov 26, 2012)

We're on Kauai for a couple of weeks.  This trip, we forgot to pack our myriad little plastic bags of spices (garlic, cumin, lemon pepper, chili powder, etc.).  :annoyed:

We stopped by Safeway and were rather stunned by the cost of common spices.  Why on earth are they so high?  Spices don't cost that much to ship! 

The plastic bag method doesn't work very well.  We've been using small zip lock type bags.  Does anybody have a better way of ferrying spices when they're timesharing?  Especially when you're flying?  We do a fair amount of cooking in the unit, and spices are essential.

TIA!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 26, 2012)

Google: spice wheel

We also use the plastic baggies, but only for domestic travel.  Our oregano and similar dried greens caused a serious delay getting through customs in AU.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 26, 2012)

I make a couple of spice mixes- garlic, cumin, salt, pepper, then put it in a small jelly jar- think film can size. I use a couple different mixes, one for grilled meats/fish, and one for sauces. I have had no problems carrying them through any time. If you forget them, however, you have no recourse but to pay the price at the market. If this is the worst fate that can befall you on vacation, you are very lucky indeed.

Jim


----------



## artringwald (Nov 26, 2012)

*McCormick Recipe Inspirations*

Does the local store have any McCormick Recipe Inspirations? It might save money over buying them individually and they would certainly be easier  to get through customs. If you're traveling to Scarborough Fair, I'd suggest this one: Country Herb Chicken & Dumplings. :rofl:


----------



## Poobah (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spices*

We pack our spices in the checked baggage. We save some empty smaller jars of spices and fill them for the trip.

Haven't had any baggage disasters yet.:whoopie:

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## TAG (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spice wheel?*

I'm not sure what I did originally.  I searched for spices, and containers, etc. and didn't come up with much.  Then, next search, I see this thing called a spice wheel show up.  Kinda like little plastic bottles joined at the bottom, with openings facing away from the center.  Looks perfect.  Has anybody tried one?  

Thanks again!


----------



## rhonda (Nov 26, 2012)

TAG said:


> I'm not sure what I did originally.  I searched for spices, and containers, etc. and didn't come up with much.  Then, next search, I see this thing called a spice wheel show up.  Kinda like little plastic bottles joined at the bottom, with openings facing away from the center.  Looks perfect.  Has anybody tried one?


Ahem, cough-cough.  Reread the first line of Post #2?  

Some spice wheels are a smaller cylindrical format rather than the wheel.  I prefer the cylinder type, like: http://www.basspro.com/Coghlans-MultiSpice-Pak/product/10229997/


----------



## Fisch (Nov 26, 2012)

On Kauai:
http://saltywahine.com/


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 26, 2012)

*I keep it simple*

Although there are going to be gourmands who are going to give me a thumbs down  :ignore:, I can live with grilling with salt, pepper, and a steak rub.  The steak rub is a combination of spices including pepper, cumin, onion, garlic, etc.  So it actually tastes good on chicken too. :whoopie: But it doesn't have paprika or sugar so the chicken won't look red or dark brown.  But paprika and sugar don't add a lot of flavor anyway.  Whatever lack of flavor there is, it is easily corrected by a glass of wine before or with dinner.  :rofl:

BTW, you can get the salt and pepper free at most fast food places.  They are handy and easy to pack.

My personal challenge is finding really small bottles of olive oil (that are fresh!) for grilling.  I like to use it to coat the meat (as in "carmelizing" or to wipe the grill before searing.  Most bottles are larger.  I don't know if I trust the little airline liquor bottles either.  It is surprising how most little bottles are now made of plastic rather than glass.  When I have bought the little bottles of olive oil, I have been disappointed with them being stale.  My favorite OO is Trader Joe California Estate (it ranked #1 or #2 from consumer rpts).  

Any suggestions on Olive oil?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2012)

Dinner Reservations


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 26, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> My personal challenge is finding really small bottles of olive oil (that are fresh!) for grilling Most bottles are larger.
> Any suggestions on Olive oil?


 
times two.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2012)

We just buy a tub of margarine and use it for everything.
I find that McCormick Montreal Steak & Montreal Chicken is all we need.
If we buy 'em there, we simply bring 'em back home.
.
.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 26, 2012)

*I keep it simple x2*

Salt
Pepper
Hickory smoked salt
Lawry's seasoned salt

Last trip I broiled salmon using only salt and pepper.  I was so amazed.  It was incredible.


----------



## zcrider (Nov 26, 2012)

I can get by with just Salt, pepper and Lawrey's on my trips too.  I looked at that spice wheel from bass pro shop, it looks like the sprinkles containers sold at Walmart.  The lids are questionable for traveling, so I would tape them down and put it in a ziplock bag just to be sure it doesn't open up during travel.  
  As for the person who is afraid to put olive oil in a liquor bottle from the airplane, why not give it a try and just put the bottle in a good ziplock bag.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 27, 2012)

I keep the small jam / honey jars from my hotel/travels and give them to my Mom.  She uses them for seeds and spices.

I started liking the Vitamin Water bottles for a few things.   They are solid and sturdy but still lightweight and unbreakable (unless you really try lol  I broke one at a drugstore in LAS by dropping it twice since I had too many items in my arms).. I have thrown leftover wines into them and some other stuff.  Would buying one of those smaller multipack with small bottles work?  You might be able to do 1-1.5 cups of olive in one of them.


----------



## ccwu (Nov 27, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> We just buy a tub of margarine and use it for everything.
> I find that McCormick Montreal Steak & Montreal Chicken is all we need.
> If we buy 'em there, we simply bring 'em back home.
> .
> .



We too.  We just pack some McCormick Montreal Steak.  I got a tub of butter and using it for bread and cooking.  We buy the McCormick Montreal steak in Costco or SAM in large jar and put it into a small Dickinson's jelly or honey jar (I save a few used jars from restaurants after breakfast. Clean them and use it for spice.)  You can sometimes get some from timeshare restaurant for Dickinson's jar of real mayonnaise just by asking to buy it. (they gave me a few jars free.)   

If I forgot about spice, we just go to McDonnell to pick some salt and pepper.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 28, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Any suggestions on Olive oil?


  Do you have a Cost Plus World market in your area?  They sell small 4 oz jars.  I think, most people use them to make gift baskets.

I use small tupperware containers.  They look like this:   http://order.tupperware.com/pls/htp...ategory_code=1000&fv_item_number=P10068217000


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 28, 2012)

CVS sells inexpensive spices.  I also just discovered Ocean State Job Lots(?).  They have a huge selection of spices for very little cost.  Just picked up some poppy seeds and sesame seeds.


----------



## dmorea (Nov 29, 2012)

*Tic Tac  containers*

Empty Tic tac containers make great small spice containers for travel use.
Heres a great photo 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...sN8mV0QHd6oGYCw&sqi=2&ved=0CD0Q9QEwBA&dur=812


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 29, 2012)

dmorea said:


> Empty Tic tac containers make great small spice containers for travel use.
> Heres a great photo
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...sN8mV0QHd6oGYCw&sqi=2&ved=0CD0Q9QEwBA&dur=812



What a great idea!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2012)

We use Old Bay. It has a mix of spices all in one.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 3, 2012)

We always just bring the separate small plastic spice shakers (like 1-3 ounces).  Our basics: Salt, Pepper, steak seasoning, Garlic Salt, Italian Seasoning, Cinnamon (mixed with Splenda), bouillon cubes.  We'll also bring packets for taco seasoning, chili seasoning, gravy mix, or anything else we know we'll use.  Plus kool aid packets, tea bags and liquid Splenda.  It all fits in a tupperware container (which also comes in handy) or in our crock pot (if we're bringing it).

Spices are the one essential we always pack (and top off at home, usually from a larger container) for every timeshare trip, because the prices can vary so much in other places and you never use a full shaker.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 9, 2012)

Mrs. Dash is a perpetual staple for our family.


----------

